# Meet Hodur, first Columbian Tegu!



## kingofnorse (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey! I got myself a cute little Columbian B/W Tegu this weekend at NARBC. Heres a video of him eating his first meal of Ground Turkey!

Hodur and his First Ground Turkey Meal!

But yes, as the subject states, this is my first tegu! I do also have a Common Columbian Boa, so thankfully they have pretty similar climate requirements I can just buy things in bulk, ha! But I've seen and used a bunch of care guides from here and another tegu forums, they are helping alot with fine tuning my husbandry for him.

That Youtube channel will continue to get updates as Hodur grows up if you want to subscribe.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm amazed at how not shy he is seeing as I just got him on saturday. Just put him and his dish on the top of my dresser and he's never run from my hand while handling him. I mean I only handle him when I need to move him or feed him to keep the possibility for stress at a minimum but yeah its blowing my mind how laid back he is.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 25, 2013)

_He's looking good  ._


----------



## nepoez (Feb 28, 2013)

3rd day and he's not scared of you? Mine is the 9th day now and he won't let me get 3 feet close to him without bolting away.



kingofnorse said:


> Hey! I got myself a cute little Columbian B/W Tegu this weekend at NARBC. Heres a video of him eating his first meal of Ground Turkey!
> 
> Hodur and his First Ground Turkey Meal!
> 
> ...


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Niles was friendly from day one. I held and inspected all of the tegus they had and he was 'the one '...  although he IS an argentine... so apparently this has much to do with it I suspect 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 28, 2013)

but I thought you said "Meet Hondur, first Columbian Tegu"?


----------



## Reptaholic (Mar 8, 2013)

it is a Colombian, check out the video...


----------

